# سؤال لأهل الخبرة



## neji (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
لي سؤال لم أستطع حله 
ماهي المادة الممكن إضافتها لزيادة كثافة منضف المراحيص المصنوع من الماء 99.8 و الأسيد سلفاميك 0.2 من المائة 
و هل ممن إ:56:ضافة لون للخليط يمك أن يصمد في الأسيد


----------



## chem1982 (3 مايو 2012)

التايلوز او cmc لكن التايلوز افضل وسهلة الذوبان وتعطي قوام افضل لكن تستخدم بكميات قليلة وحسب الحاجة


----------



## neji (5 مايو 2012)

الرجاء أخي نسبة cmc لكي نتحصل على قوام مقبول و هل لك رأي في اللون و الرائحة للمنتوج؟


----------



## chem1982 (5 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة لcmcحسب القوام الذي تريدة ولكن بالنسبة لهذا المنتج افضل نسبة هي 600جرام لللاف كيلو او 6جرام لل 100 كيلو ولكن ال cmc تحتاج تحريك جامد ولمدة ساعتين علي الاقل


----------



## neji (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك أخي مرة أخرى لمساعدتك لي.
بالنسبة للون و الرائحة هل هناك الوان و روائح خاصة يمكن ان تصمد أمام الحمض أم يمكن استعمال أي لون و أي رائحة؟
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 مايو 2012)

الاخ الغالى لقد جربنا الوان عديده ولم يصمد غير لون اخضر واحد فاستخدمنا معه رائحة النعناع اما باقى الالوان فكلما استخدمنا اللون الاخضر او الازرق تحول فورا الى الاحمر والبرتقالى وعليه فانه يمكن استخدام الوان عاديه ولكن ستحصل على لون اخر ثابت وبالنسبة للون الاخضر المستخدم انا شخصيا لا اعرف اسمه ولكنا نشتريه من مصر حسب العينه بحوالى 40 جنيه للكيلو ورائحة النعناع موجوده من 30 جنيه مصرى لكنا استخدمنا تركيز اعلى بحدود 140 جنيه للكيلو


----------

